# Dental Crown - tax allowance



## Daddy (10 Apr 2008)

I have been quoted € 800 for a crown.

I pay tax at 41%.

Is the net cost at the end of the day to me € 472 or do i get some allowance under PRSI also ?


----------



## Petal (10 Apr 2008)

I don't think the PRSI covers this, but check it out here . The tax can then be claimed back by using this form. Best if you bring it along and have it signed there and then [broken link removed].


----------



## HighFlier (10 Apr 2008)

Nothing under PRSI and also you must deduct the annual excess figure as determined by the revenue.


----------



## Daddy (10 Apr 2008)

Thanks.

BTW the annual excess abolished since 1/1/07.


----------



## Daddy (10 Apr 2008)

Just wondering if the 'Crown' is done in the North or say Hungary at a lower cost if this is also allowable here i.e recooperation of 41% of the cost.


----------



## Pope John 11 (18 Apr 2008)

There was a programme on a few weeks ago in connection with tooth repairs been carried out in Hungary with thier agent based in Ireland.

Does anyone know the name of the dentistry that deals with this in Ireland.

Has anyone had any experiences with carrying out dental repair abroad and what sort of cost savings can be made.

What should one watch out for and what acrediation details should be obtained etc.

Any views welcome


----------



## markowitzman (18 Apr 2008)

prsi cover about 30 euro odd for crown.


----------



## Allen (19 Apr 2008)

Daddy said:


> Just wondering if the 'Crown' is done in the North or say Hungary at a lower cost if this is also allowable here i.e recooperation of 41% of the cost.


 
Yes.  You can ring Revenue to confirm this.


----------



## wishbone (21 Apr 2008)

I got a crown done, it was done with a private dentist as it was 'complicated' apparently and regular dentist wouldn't do it. It cost me 950e end of last year, and I am due to claim it back at the end of this year, my understanding is that I get 950*41% back...dentist gave me the form and all for me.


----------

